# 12 New Streaming Channels for iPad app



## Greg Alsobrook

DIRECTV has added 12 more channels to the iPad app for live streaming:

254 - AMC
281 - Velocity
306 - HD Net
362 - The Weather Channel
426 - GolTV
561 - HD Net Movies
562 - MGM
563 - Sony Movie Channel
564 - Universal
565 - Smithsonian
566 - Crime & Investigation
618 - Fuel TV

If you already have the Live TV module, you can add these channels by tapping the Edit button (in the top right corner of the module), scrolling all the way down, and tapping the green plus symbol next to these channels. You can also remove and re-add the Live TV module.


----------



## sonofcool

Nice! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Congrats to those with an iPad to get these expanded streaming channels.


----------



## BosFan

I assume I would not be able to watch the channels in that list I do not subscribe to?


----------



## Go Beavs

BosFan said:


> I assume I would not be able to watch the channels in that list I do not subscribe to?


I think you're correct.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Correct.


----------



## Pheelyx

Sounds good, now if only they would let us watch our recordings on the iPad.


----------



## BosFan

Pheelyx said:


> Sounds good, now if only they would let us watch our recordings on the iPad.


+1


----------



## Thaedron

Pheelyx said:


> Sounds good, now if only they would let us watch our recordings on the iPad.


+2


----------



## Jimmy 440

Are these viewable on iPhones ?


----------



## Santi360HD

any word if D* is making an app for Xbox-360 streaming? 

Fios and *Comcast are listed there..


*Xfinity is coming soon per the 360 dashboard early 2012..


----------



## woj027

So any love for a Mac book air? Or iMac?


----------



## kmcnamara

I'm glad they're expanding on this capability. It doesn't really help me as I have a slingbox so I can watch everything on my DVR. However, it's disappointing that they still haven't created things like unified To-do lists and the ability to see all that remotely. Dish is way ahead of DTV in this regard. I know it's technically doable so I guess these types of things just aren't priotiies for them.


----------



## dorfd1

Pheelyx said:


> Sounds good, now if only they would let us watch our recordings on the iPad.


isn't that what the nomad is for?


----------



## SteveHas

outstanding, what a great Birthday present,
thanks D*,
I love you too!


----------



## chewwy420

Pheelyx said:


> Sounds good, now if only they would let us watch our recordings on the iPad.


+3

Also be nice to watch when not @ home


----------



## harsh

dorfd1 said:


> isn't that what the nomad is for?


If you happen to be home and have time to encode and transfer the programs, yes. If you just want to watch something you've recorded without making prior preparations, no.


----------



## chewwy420

dorfd1 said:


> isn't that what the nomad is for?


I more meant the live streaminig channels, not recorded shows.


----------



## goober22

I guess I'll have to get one of these "ipad thingys" one of these days! Don't have anything "I-what" at all right now - never have.


----------



## Pheelyx

I thought Nomad was more for watching your shows on the go, I'm just wanting to watch my recordings at home. Would love to watch something I've taped while setting outside relaxing.


----------



## cypherx

I'd really like to see them add these same streaming channels in the DIRECTV2PC app. I have a dual monitor setup in my office and since redoing my bedroom that H24 went up there. So just for something to listen to while working in my office I'll fire up Spotify, Pandora or iTunes. Though TV would be sweet...


----------



## MadManNBama

I really like the iPad app, and am glad AMC was added. The picture quality is very good, but I don't know if that's just because I have Uverse internet.

I can't wait until they add sports channels like ESPN in particular.  I really hope its in place by next football season.

Thanks for posting the updates, I love DBSTalk! Merry Christmas to all you guys


----------



## John4924

chewwy420 said:


> +3
> 
> Also be nice to watch when not @ home


+4


----------



## dualsub2006

"kmcnamara" said:


> However, it's disappointing that they still haven't created things like unified To-do lists and the ability to see all that remotely. Dish is way ahead of DTV in this regard.


Personally, I'm happier with the iPad app than I ever would be with a unified to do list. I mean, it would be nice, but I would rather dish concentrate on their to do list while D* keeps killing it with this iPad app.


----------



## Sparky Scott

Wow!!
Cool dogs!
I use it late at nite just for a few second update every night!! +1


----------



## Laxguy

Pheelyx said:


> Sounds good, now if only they would let us watch our recordings on the iPad.


They do. Requires a nomad unit, ca. $150, no per month charges.


----------



## Laxguy

Great news, Greg! Going to it now......at precisely 9:56:26 PM PST on Thursday, December 22, 2011


----------



## braven

woj027 said:


> So any love for a Mac book air? Or iMac?


That wouldn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## ronm11

Any talk of having Comedy Central or the other Viacom owned stations added to the app?


----------



## MudMover

I got it...and checked it out. But it's not real useful unless you're in the same house/network as the DVR is on. If I'm there...I'll just watch it on the TV I have it on. 

I guess some of the uses for this is if you are in bed and can wear headphones so you don't wake your wife (or in the PC world, "significant other"). 

Or if you're DVR'ing two shows..you can watch a third if you don't have another TV.

What are some other uses for this app? I know about the remote and such also...nice..but my Harmony works great.


----------



## cypherx

MudMover said:


> What are some other uses for this app? I know about the remote and such also...nice..but my Harmony works great.


Good for sitting on the John.

I also sometimes use it in the kitchen while cooking.

Used it in the backyard by the fire pit before.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

cypherx said:


> *Good for sitting on the John. *
> 
> I also sometimes use it in the kitchen while cooking.
> 
> Used it in the backyard by the fire pit before.


Note to self: Don't touch his iPad.


----------



## Go Beavs

MudMover said:


> I got it...and checked it out. But it's not real useful unless you're in the same house/network as the DVR is on. If I'm there...I'll just watch it on the TV I have it on.
> 
> I guess some of the uses for this is if you are in bed and can wear headphones so you don't wake your wife (or in the PC world, "significant other").
> 
> Or if you're DVR'ing two shows..you can watch a third if you don't have another TV.
> 
> What are some other uses for this app? I know about the remote and such also...nice..but my Harmony works great.


Aside from watching live TV, I like the skip feature in the remote tab. You can configure it from 1 to 4 minutes and just skip through a whole block of commercials with one tap.

I also find the sports tab very useful. It really makes it easy to find games and the channels they are on.


----------



## kevinwmsn

Any chance they will have this for Android?


----------



## curbside

kevinwmsn said:


> Any chance they will have this for Android?


Maybe now that Android 4.0 ICS is out there, they might. I'm waiting for this too!


----------



## Laxguy

Go Beavs said:


> Aside from watching live TV, I like the skip feature in the remote tab. You can configure it from 1 to 4 minutes and just skip through a whole block of commercials with one tap.
> 
> I also find the sports tab very useful. It really makes it easy to find games and the channels they are on.


+1

And you never have to worry about the PIG in the Guide or the Playlist blocking anything on a screen; just use those on the 'Pad.....


----------



## crzychrisj

curbside said:


> Maybe now that Android 4.0 ICS is out there, they might. I'm waiting for this too!


+1 for Android support!


----------



## cjrleimer

crzychrisj said:


> +1 for Android support!


Same here it would be a cool late christmas gift for alot of droiders.


----------



## MudMover

cypherx said:


> Good for sitting on the John.
> 
> I also sometimes use it in the kitchen while cooking.
> 
> Used it in the backyard by the fire pit before.


You know..that's the only place I've used it too...on the John. But most of the time..I just use the French button...Pause...and then come back to it!


----------



## JMII

MudMover said:


> What are some other uses for this app?


I use it to...

Check the guide to see if it worth turning the TV on
Check the guide to see if I should record something to watch later
Watch the news in the AM during breakfast (no TV in kitchen nook)
Allow the wife to watch her shows while still sitting on the couch next to me
Watch two shows at once, basically using the iPad as hand held PIP unit


----------



## heathramos

has anyone tried setting up a vpn connection from an ipad to their home network and trying to run this app?


----------



## dualsub2006

"heathramos" said:


> has anyone tried setting up a vpn connection from an ipad to their home network and trying to run this app?


Yes. No. It doesn't work.


----------



## chewwy420

"heathramos" said:


> has anyone tried setting up a vpn connection from an ipad to their home network and trying to run this app?


It woks for everything but the streaming tv. But could be my only 2 Mbps up stream.


----------



## PMA

This would be a killer app if it could be used anywhere. Since HBO Go requires a DirecTV log in and can be used remotely, I would think this process could be used to enable this app to run anywhere.

I see very limited use if at home since I will always default to watching these channels on my TV.


----------



## heathramos

I just tried this app last night.

Is there any way to see the To Do List at all from the app?

Can you get your favorites list from the receiver to show up on the app?

It seems to me that it mainly allows you to view the guide, add recordings to any dvr on your network, stream certain channels and use it as a remote.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## jacmyoung

Any of you who use this regularly, have any issue with usage caps such as the Comcast 250 GB limit?


----------



## heathramos

jacmyoung said:


> Any of you who use this regularly, have any issue with usage caps such as the Comcast 250 GB limit?


I tend to doubt it.

This app was meant to be used on your local network, so that wouldn't use your Internet connection at all.

The only way it would is if you got VPN to work with this app and you could stream with it. Even if that did work, most people's upload bandwidth are limited compared to download. I would think it would take a lot to hit that cap.


----------



## Go Beavs

heathramos said:


> I tend to doubt it.
> 
> *This app was meant to be used on your local network, so that wouldn't use your Internet connection at all.*
> 
> The only way it would is if you got VPN to work with this app and you could stream with it. Even if that did work, most people's upload bandwidth are limited compared to download. I would think it would take a lot to hit that cap.


It does use your local network, but it also uses the internet. All the streaming channels are sent from DIRECTV's servers to your house via the internet. If you have DL caps, it most certainly will count toward them.


----------



## cypherx

I don't think you'll ever see streaming outside of your home. If that was allowed you could just lend your DirecTV.com username and password to a "friend" to get programming.

First they would have to DRM the stream anyway which is not secure today. Hopefully one day they do it so that the streaming can be 'trusted' on more devices, such as those with full root level access to their file systems (some kinds of tablets and Windows or Mac PC's).


----------



## heathramos

Go Beavs said:


> It does use your local network, but it also uses the internet. All the streaming channels are sent from DIRECTV's servers to your house via the internet. If you have DL caps, it most certainly will count toward them.


I did not know that....

I stand corrected


----------



## spikor

I was just Wondering.....might get an iPad later in a few Months or so maybe a little later...my nephews have each a ipod will this live streaming work on those as well? IF they are in an Area and have Internet Access?


----------



## Go Beavs

spikor said:


> I was just Wondering.....might get an iPad later in a few Months or so maybe a little later...my nephews have each a ipod will this live streaming work on those as well? IF they are in an Area and have Internet Access?


It works on the iPad only. No live streaming on the iPod.


----------



## islesfan

Go Beavs said:


> It works on the iPad only. No live streaming on the iPod.


Has there been any thought to porting this to the iPhone?


----------



## John4924

cypherx said:


> I don't think you'll ever see streaming outside of your home. If that was allowed you could just lend your DirecTV.com username and password to a "friend" to get programming.
> 
> First they would have to DRM the stream anyway which is not secure today. Hopefully one day they do it so that the streaming can be 'trusted' on more devices, such as those with full root level access to their file systems (some kinds of tablets and Windows or Mac PC's).


On my notice about price increases from Directv, there is a statement that says 'Coming Soon...Watch TV on your PC and mobile device with DIRECTV Everywhere'. Does this mean what I think it means? Any opinions?


----------



## cypherx

John4924 said:


> On my notice about price increases from Directv, there is a statement that says 'Coming Soon...Watch TV on your PC and mobile device with DIRECTV Everywhere'. Does this mean what I think it means? Any opinions?


I don't know how they are going to secure it. That's the whole reason behind blocking jailbroken ipads from the entire app (yes even harmless remote control and DVR programming are blocked). You have root access to the ipad's filesystem.

If they allow you to stream it on a Windows PC, how will that work? I have root access to my C: drive (and other drives), along with the ability to tamper with system files and do live memory dumps. A PC does not run in a sandbox state like an iPad. So DirecTV has to come up with some kind of hyper sensitive security since what worked for HBO, Cinemax, Hulu, Netflix, ABC, NBC, and many others are not "good enough" for DirecTV.

If they come up with similar DRM like everybody else is, then maybe you could see DirecTV streaming available to all devices that have access to their root filesystems (like jailbroken ipad, a Windows PC, Mac PC, Linux box and other devices). I'd like to see them embrace an open and secure platform that would allow their content to be used anywhere. I hope they are confident in their secure transmission technology and I hope the content providers are just as confident. There was a press release where DirecTV CTO made a statement on signing up with NDS for their VideoGuard Connect platform. Maybe once this is fully loaded we'll see some movement in this area.

VideoGuard Connect DRM Info:
http://www.nds.com/Content_and_Service_Protection/VideoGuard_Connect_DRM/

DirecTV and NDS VideoGuard Connect DRM Press release:
http://www.nds.com/Media_Center/Pre...rd_Connect_the_DRM_for_Multi-platform_Pay-TV/


----------



## Go Beavs

islesfan said:


> Has there been any thought to porting this to the iPhone?


I don't know the answer to that. Perhaps this new TV Everywhere service will allow you to stream to the iPhone.

I guess we'll wait and see...


----------

